# Problem with an ASUS USB-N13



## gazza_d (Nov 3, 2002)

I have an ASUS USB-N13 wireless adapter, and I just cannot get it to connect. Computer:

Intel Core i5
Gigabyte P55-UD3R
4GB DDR3 RAM
ATI HD5750
1TB Samsung F3
Windows 7 Pro x64

Windows reports its connected, and it has internet access. The router sees the machine, and says it has assigned an IP address. However, I cannot ping 192.16.0.1 and I cannot access any websites using a URL or an IP address.
The adapter works fine on my laptop, also running 7 x64, using the exact same driver.

I have installed the latest driver off the ASUS website, however I think it was the same one as on the disk.

I have tried manually setting an IP address etc, same situation.

I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling.

i have tried a different USB port, thats on a different USB header.

I have tried connecting with no security enabled.

I have tried connecting using WPS.

I have tried getting the RALink drivers directly from RALink.

The machine can access the internet fine when plugged into my laptop with an ethernet cable, connections bridged.

It can see all the wireless networks fine, it asks for and accepts any security key fine (i have checked this multiple times), it just will not connect properly.

help?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try these simple tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous IPCONFIG command output! Do NOT type <computer_IP_address> into the command, that won't work. Also, the < and > in the text is to identify the parameters, they are also NOT used in the actual commands.

Do NOT include the <> either, they're just to identify the values for substitution.

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 74.125.45.100

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above. _(For Vista/Win7, the IPv4 Address)_

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## gazza_d (Nov 3, 2002)

here you go:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Gareth>ipconfig /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : FusionMAX
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : ASUS 802.11n Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-18-C5-26-E5
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::525:95b4:a618:41a2%15(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.100(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 10 March 2010 20:05:29
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 17 March 2010 20:15:19
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234890776
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-05-D3-A7-00-24-1D-D6-6F-02

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168D/8111D Family PCI-E Gigab
it Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-1D-D6-6F-02
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{8B18CD12-4BC4-49AD-93FF-BFD12C35B491}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{692E9878-A6B0-417C-9C49-26E336F7E041}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Gareth>ping 192.168.0.100

Pinging 192.168.0.100 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.0.100: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.0.100: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.0.100: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.0.100: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Users\Gareth>ping 192.168.0.1

Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\Gareth>ping 75.125.45.100

Pinging 75.125.45.100 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 75.125.45.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\Gareth>ping yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.

C:\Users\Gareth>

From what I can see, everything there suggests that it SHOULD be working fine (apart from the failed ping tests).


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

This screams out firewall to me. Make sure ALL firewalls are disabled and see if that changes.


----------



## gazza_d (Nov 3, 2002)

I'll give it a go - I havent touched the Windows Firewall default settings at all, and the few times this machine has been online (ethernet to laptop, bridged connection), it has been fine.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, it appears that the browser is being blocked from Internet access.


----------



## gazza_d (Nov 3, 2002)

Nope, that didnt work.

Surely, even if browsers are being blocked by the firewall, I should still be able to ping the router, and ping any IP through the command prompt?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you can't ping the router, the basic traffic appears to be blocked.

Let's reset the stack.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or Windows 7.*

Start, All Programs\Accessories and *right click* on Command Prompt, select "*Run as Administrator*" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## gazza_d (Nov 3, 2002)

OK, I'll try that now.

I had everything backed up that was important, so seeing as Win7 only takes 20 mins or so to install, I reinstalled Windows 7. The issue still persists, which makes me think there may be some hardware conflict going on here? we know the wifi adapter is fine, we know the driver works on Win7 x64.


----------



## gazza_d (Nov 3, 2002)

I have tried that same response. I am now disabling pretty much everything no essential in device manager.


----------



## gazza_d (Nov 3, 2002)

Im thinking of returning this USB one tomorrow and ordering myself a Linksys WMP600N-EU PCI adapter.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm thinking that might be a good idea.


----------

